# [Applescript] Fenêtres du Finder en cascade + Position barre latérale



## pim (29 Janvier 2005)

Bonjour,

Si comme moi vous êtes un stakhanoviste de l'ordre, vous apprécierez la petite application en Applescript suivante, qui range toutes les fenêtres du Finder en cascade :

http://homepage.mac.com/chaurand/Forum/AgrandirFinder.scpt

(pour télécharger le fichier, faites un Ctrl-Clic, choisissez "Enregistrer le fichier lié sous...", et n'ajoutez pas l'extension .txt à l'extension .scpt déjà présente. Le code est très facile à comprendre.)

*Avant :*







*Après :*






Sinon, savez-vous quelles sont les commandes Applescript (ou les lignes du fichier .DS_Store) qui permettent de ramener la barre de séparation d'avec la barre latérale en butée contre les icônes ? (voir illustration ci-dessous pour comprendre ce que je cherche à automatiser)

*Avant :*






*Après :*


----------



## ceslinstinct (30 Janvier 2005)

pim a dit:
			
		

> Bonjour,
> 
> Si comme moi vous êtes un stakhanoviste de l'ordre, vous apprécierez la petite application en Applescript suivante, qui range toutes les fenêtres du Finder en cascade :



Bonjour

Je vien de tester, ça marche parfaitement sur mon PoowerBook 17" système 10.3.7

Très bien, merci

@+


----------



## Anonyme (30 Janvier 2005)

pim a dit:
			
		

> Sinon, savez-vous quelles sont les commandes Applescript (ou les lignes du fichier .DS_Store) qui permettent de ramener la barre de séparation d'avec la barre latérale en butée contre les icônes ?


J'ai fait quelques recherches à ce sujet. Au mieux, j'arrive à déterminer la taille de la barre latérale, mais je ne peux pas en modifier la largeur.


> tell application "System Events"
> tell process "Finder"
> try
> get size of group 1 of splitter group 1 of front window
> ...


Je n'ai pas exploré la piste ".DS_Store".


----------



## Anonyme (30 Janvier 2005)

DocEvil a dit:
			
		

> J'ai fait quelques recherches à ce sujet. Au mieux, j'arrive à déterminer la taille de la barre latérale, mais je ne peux pas en modifier la largeur.



Pour créer le script directement dans l'Éditeur.


----------



## pim (30 Janvier 2005)

DocEvil a dit:
			
		

> Pour créer le script directement dans l'Éditeur.



Très impressionnant le coup du lien ! Utile pour faire des "farces" !


----------



## Anonyme (30 Janvier 2005)

pim a dit:
			
		

> Très impressionnant le coup du lien !



Si ça t'intéresse, tu trouveras toutes les infos ici.


----------

